

Ask HN: please review our startup - mattjung

"Elastic Detector" does security monitoring for EC2. We are still in private beta until the end of Feb, here are 10 invitation codes for testing: http://elastic-detector.secludit.com<p>Y9RJYWAN6R
SNHKVVYB5G
XXOO1KVW78
RYTCM8LIY8
2RSF5FQVG3
V97Y4OXEQ3
38232M8OF0
T2KJS6QNV4
FFKX4RH9L8
40LIX829SB
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://elastic-detector.secludit.com>

